# how to prevent net.wlan0 being started upon boot

## gigel

I've tryed different things to prevent net.wlan0 start at boot but didnt' managed to do it properly.

the thing is, I want networkmanager to connect to wlan and if net.wlan0 starts than networkmanager can't connect to any AP. 

If I leave blank the config lines from /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf and disable it 

modules=("iproute2" "!wpa_supplicant" "!iwconfig" )

in /etc/conf.d/net 

than net.wlan0 fails to start and network manager works fine.

I'm using networkmanager 0.6.6, because the 0.7* versions don't work on my system 

I lived with this problem quite a while but right now it becomes anoying, everytime I boot, the splash screen goes off when wlan0 fails to start and such. 

thanx in advance

p.s. I upgrade my system maybe less than once a month, and I still use some old packages because I cant' get the newer versions to compile properly. It seems that if one can't update daily one's system it will end with a broken one. I had no issues when I compiled world daily, but I don't have the spare time right now to do so.

----------

## mikegpitt

Have you tried editing the RC_PLUG_SERVICES var in your /etc/conf.d/rc, to something like this?

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan"
```

That should prevent any wlan service from starting at boot.  You still can start it manually if you need/want to.

----------

## gigel

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Have you tried editing the RC_PLUG_SERVICES var in your /etc/conf.d/rc, to something like this?
> 
> ```
> RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan"
> ```
> ...

 

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.wlan0"

I have this option.

----------

## babil

try

```
rc-update del net.wlan0
```

If it doesn't work, just rename or remove net.wlan0.

----------

## gigel

 *babil wrote:*   

> try
> 
> ```
> rc-update del net.wlan0
> ```
> ...

 

lol, thanx, this did it  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

I use that solution too.

----------

## gigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> I use that solution too.

 

yes, and it's a simple yet very effective one  :Smile: 

----------

